# Need help Now! Please



## ou812 (May 15, 2006)

Well here it goes I'm just a beginner however I go out to practice about 4 to 5 a week spending about 1 to 3 hour eveything I go out! The problem is that I usaually hit about 80 to 85% of every shot solid! the problem happen when I go to the golf course I'm having a lots of trouble hitting on the fareways!! Now I'm noticing how most pros alway take a divot so I went out to practice yesterday and declared never to hit off the mats unless I'm just practicing distance! When I spoke to my friend who played pro he said you not surpose to try to divot only a solid shot creates a divot! What's the deal? I did notice yesterday the closer I kept the iron to the swing path and my head down he shot explodes! and created a divot! Are you surpose to strike the ball in order to create a divot? one person I now who shoots in the 80 he told he always pushes to create a divot!! could anybody shead some light on this subjest!!!!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Generally a divot ocurs naturally on a well hit shot. The divot should come just after contacting the ball.

Really you shouldnt be standing over the ball, putting all your concentration in to taking a divot. 

Dont worry, it will all come naturally to your game the more you play - just dont overdo the practise otherwise you may become frustrated with the game.


----------



## ou812 (May 15, 2006)

thank you! very helpful!


----------

